# Free XM Radio



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

XM is offering one free and two discounted Samsung radios to existing subs who have
an existing active account with XM Radio and less than 5 active radios on that account.
Subscriber must purchase six months programming in advance ($6.99/mo) and agree
to a 12 month commitment. No word on when this deal expires

The Samsung models included in the offer include:

NeXus™25 - Free (retail $129.99) 
NeXus™50 - $19.99 (retail $149.99)
Helix™ - $199.99 (retail $299.99

http://specialoffers.xmradio.com/accesskey_smsverify.aspx?kid=5196206CE9


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

But.... then I would have to buy another car.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No, just another house -- the units come with home kits.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

But.... I already have two houses, one that's broken and one that works. Maybe I could wire the broken house for XM.


----------

